# Puppy biting....



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Looking for solutions....Yoda sometimes bites me, mostly on my hands..

I have researched this topic profusely on here and on the entire internet, and have tried ALL the methods to correct it diligently...so I was wondering if there were any "outside the box" methods..

My Girlfriend who is great with dogs, told me I should cut my hands off, and that will solve the problem...I might try that one tomorrow...it is driving me crazy...


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Joby .... you go mama on yoda and yoda wont bite those hands again.


----------



## Donald Shoemaker (Nov 8, 2011)

Joby Becker said:


> Looking for solutions....Yoda sometimes bites me, mostly on my hands..
> 
> I have researched this topic profusely on here and on the entire internet, and have tried ALL the methods to correct it diligently...so I was wondering if there were any "outside the box" methods..
> 
> My Girlfriend who is great with dogs, told me I should cut my hands off, and that will solve the problem...I might try that one tomorrow...it is driving me crazy...


I miss Jeff.....LOL.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Donald, could we please get your Bio/Intro posted? Thanks! 

http://www.WorkingDogForum.com/vBulletin/f20/


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Jobey, Not saying I got the answer. But he's just a young pup right? With good drive. forgive me if this obvious and you tried it already. But I would simply mark with a no and put him away. try again in 15 minutes. When things like this crop up for me. I set aside sometime to just work on the problem. Dealing with it now like this has a few advantages. It teaches or reiforces that the word no, means what you just did was not wanted and has a powerful consequence. You may see his drive lower...don't fret it's just him trying to think what he is doing wrong. But being quick with the marker is key. if he tries to escape when hears no. so he can keep playing. He's getting what no means...and now you can mark escaping with a no. I am pretty commited to these types of things and I will win. I keep that mindset and determination in my body language. I watch people trying to employ this and the biggest mistake they make is they look defeated and start pleading with the dog to behave. This method works great for drivey dogs who love to play. With a driven dog. I do not think there is a more effective punisment. a drivey dog may take a smack in the face to keep playing.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Is a dog with high prey drive, the same as a drivey dog? Maybe it is another terminolgy thing, but, dogs with high prey drive are pretty much as controllable as any other dog. High drive is normally focused on something when it is present.... its not a 24 hour a day condition.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> Looking for solutions....Yoda sometimes bites me, mostly on my hands..
> 
> I have researched this topic profusely on here and on the entire internet, and have tried ALL the methods to correct it diligently...so I was wondering if there were any "outside the box" methods..
> 
> My Girlfriend who is great with dogs, told me I should cut my hands off, and that will solve the problem...I might try that one tomorrow...it is driving me crazy...


 
I don't see the problem... Toughen up dude. Maybe give her the man boobs to bite if you have girly hands!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Doug Zaga said:


> I don't see the problem... Toughen up dude. ....



There ya go!

Or you might redirect, which I suspect you found first in all that "profuse research." :lol:


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Is a dog with high prey drive, the same as a drivey dog? Maybe it is another terminolgy thing, but, dogs with high prey drive are pretty much as controllable as any other dog. High drive is normally focused on something when it is present.... its not a 24 hour a day condition.


Wow! Thanks Don for that enlightening comment... You wanna show me how to make a P with a collar next.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Joby

Most puppy hand biting is caused by poor tug presentation.
I've heard that the Michael Ellis DVD "How to Play Tug with 
Your dog" is pretty good ;-)


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Doug Zaga said:


> I don't see the problem... Toughen up dude. Maybe give her the man boobs to bite if you have girly hands!


I tried that, he tried to nurse off of me...

ok I confess...

Before this goes to far, this thread was supposed to be a lightener upper..
a joke of sorts...

you guys (James D)...were supposed to be more like Doug, and less like serious dog people...lighten up ...

Ok...so I scolded him and he growled at me...so what should I do now?
I was thinking of trying to club him with my severed hand tomorrow 

THomas...do you own stock in Leerburg? or get a commission?


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> I tried that, he tried to nurse off of me...
> 
> ok I confess...
> 
> ...


Don't tell me how to live my life


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

James Downey said:


> Wow! Thanks Don for that enlightening comment... You wanna show me how to make a P with a collar next.


I figured you would appreciate the enlightenment there James. After your first detailed post I thought I would help you out. Most pups bite, high drive, low drive etc. Doesn't really matter. They bite because they are pups and and people make it exciting.....a game. If you refer to your other post on drives, it was mentioned several times by others that dog owners inadvertently teach their pups/dogs bad habits. Biting is because they are pups and they always get a reaction biting hands. People raise their voices jerk there hands back and make a big deal about it. You teach them and they see it as a game that is fun....big time reaction.


----------



## Jackie Lockard (Oct 20, 2009)

Can we have one post around here that isn't some kind of stupid pissing match??? ](*,)


----------



## mike finn (Jan 5, 2011)

Joby Becker said:


> Looking for solutions....Yoda sometimes bites me, mostly on my hands..
> 
> I have researched this topic profusely on here and on the entire internet, and have tried ALL the methods to correct it diligently...so I was wondering if there were any "outside the box" methods..
> 
> My Girlfriend who is great with dogs, told me I should cut my hands off, and that will solve the problem...I might try that one tomorrow...it is driving me crazy...


 Try washing your hands after eating.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

mike finn said:


> Try washing your hands after eating.


That reminds me of something...I forgot he is a DS and likes to eat poop so much....ooooh ok nevermind..


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Jackie Lockard said:


> Can we have one post around here that isn't some kind of stupid pissing match??? ](*,)


I tried....

I also tried the reverse of what Faisal did with his boy and the potty training...this morning 

I tried to show the puppy how to pee in the yard like a man, except I was too short...It did not go well ..he bit me...again....guess I was wrong...puppies are not like small children...I will say his targeting skills are amazing though for his age....


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> I figured you would appreciate the enlightenment there James. After your first detailed post I thought I would help you out. Most pups bite, high drive, low drive etc. Doesn't really matter. They bite because they are pups and and people make it exciting.....a game. If you refer to your other post on drives, it was mentioned several times by others that dog owners inadvertently teach their pups/dogs bad habits. Biting is because they are pups and they always get a reaction biting hands. People raise their voices jerk there hands back and make a big deal about it. You teach them and they see it as a game that is fun....big time reaction.


Don, 

Whens the seminar. This is cutting edge stuff.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> That reminds me of something...I forgot he is a DS and likes to eat poop so much....ooooh ok nevermind..


I guess no puppy breath for Yoda....


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Doug Zaga said:


> I guess no puppy breath for Yoda....


I realized that last time I used the bathroom, I did not wash my hands.
he must have smelled it..and that why he was biting my hands...I need to get better TP...


----------



## Aaron Myracle (May 2, 2011)

Oddly, my current bitch waited until she was 2 to start biting me.
Never did it as a puppy.

Probably something to do with being raised with her littermates until 14 weeks. Funny how that extra time teaches bite inhibition towards "pack mates".


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Aaron Myracle said:


> Oddly, my current bitch waited until she was 2 to start biting me.
> Never did it as a puppy.
> 
> Probably something to do with being raised with her littermates until 14 weeks. Funny how that extra time teaches bite inhibition towards "pack mates".


Your right Aaron. It is a learned behavior. Littermates and the older dogs curb the desire to bite. Mom and dad don't put up with it past a certain point. Pups are going to town on either mom or dad, and one definite growl brings biting palytime to a halt because experience tells those pups one more bite is going to get them rolled in the dirt. Just to see how the pups reacted, I started a loud growl in their ear when I was holding them and they started biting. One loud growl in th ear stopped the biting every time, but, it was the follow up reaction that was interesting. Every one of those pups immediately started licking the area of the hand they had been biting. It was a fast furious lick like they were appeasing the big dogs for their obvious transgression of acceptable protocol.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> THomas...do you own stock in Leerburg? or get a commission?


YES, 
Plus I really feel bad for clue less trainers who are in dire need of the help that Michael Ellis offers. Not mentioning any names of course JOBY ;-)


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> YES,
> Plus I really feel bad for clue less trainers who are in dire need of the help that Michael Ellis offers. Not mentioning any names of course JOBY ;-)


I have most of the Michael Ellis series...dont have to sell me on them.....did they not send you your check, when I got them??? I will call up Ed and complain...I hate it when the little guy gets screwed...


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> I have most of the Michael Ellis series...dont have to sell me on them.....did they not send you your check, when I got them??? I will call up Ed and complain...I hate it when the little guy gets screwed...


Your talking to Tommy? You mean old guy? :razz:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Doug Zaga said:


> Your talking to Tommy? You mean old guy? :razz:


yeah sorry, the BIG OLD guy....


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Doug Zaga said:


> Your talking to Tommy? You mean old guy? :razz:


I prefer to think of myself as experienced ;-)


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Doug Zaga said:


> Your talking to Tommy? You mean old guy? :razz:





Joby Becker said:


> yeah sorry, the BIG OLD guy....





Thomas Barriano said:


> I prefer to think of myself as experienced ;-)


Oh yeah and that too...forgot about that! :mrgreen:


----------



## Aaron Myracle (May 2, 2011)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Your right Aaron. It is a learned behavior. Littermates and the older dogs curb the desire to bite. Mom and dad don't put up with it past a certain point. Pups are going to town on either mom or dad, and one definite growl brings biting palytime to a halt because experience tells those pups one more bite is going to get them rolled in the dirt. Just to see how the pups reacted, I started a loud growl in their ear when I was holding them and they started biting. One loud growl in th ear stopped the biting every time, but, it was the follow up reaction that was interesting. Every one of those pups immediately started licking the area of the hand they had been biting. It was a fast furious lick like they were appeasing the big dogs for their obvious transgression of acceptable protocol.


:idea:
You've just given me an idea for a thread.
Thanks Don.


----------

